# 11 season band drought ended!



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well after 11 seasons I got my first Duck band & my buddy got his first Black Duck in the same day


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pile of birds, what county where you in? I've seen a ton of black ducks around here on the non huntable wetlands.

There were more than 2 of you hunting, right?! Congratulations on the band, I got my second last year at Deer Creek, was banded in Ontario about half way between the north shore of Erie and James Bay and was hatched the same years as banded.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

4 guys 11 Drakes 2 Blacks could have whacked a ton but waited for the drakes and passed on a pile of the jack's & hens - Licking co.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice! Those types of hunts don't happen often enough for me. I really like the black ducks, I never really see them much other than on the small creeks and off-limit wetlands around here. 

Maybe tomorrow is the day that something other than just mallards come to my pond/wetland.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice bunch of ducks you have there. is the y launch still open? heard it was closing. or did you launch at macky ford wildlife area? i like the duck goose field by the racetrack.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Not hunting public along Scioto - water looks good though


----------

